

Watch Out Yammer And Jive, Google Is About To Enter The Social Enterprise Space - MRonney
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/24/watch-out-yammer-and-jive-google-is-about-to-enter-the-social-enterprise-space/

======
munaf
The biggest benefit I've seen out of Yammer is in the fact that it increased
employee interaction, not just document sharing. After my company rolled it
out, I was shocked at how many of us took to it. Everyone knows the reason: it
looks and feels like Facebook. When we encounter that look and feel, our minds
go into "sharing" mode. We get comfortable because it feels like a comfort
zone. We share documents, but we also joke around more. Our interpersonal
relationships got better, and I'm sure that had a positive impact on our work.

I don't think Google+ will have an equivalent effect because few people visit
it habitually, and when they do, most posts are fairly formal/professional
instead of playful/casual. Despite Google+'s intentions, it doesn't encourage
a relaxed mindset.

~~~
endtime
>I don't think Google+ will have an equivalent effect because few people visit
it habitually, and when they do, most posts are fairly formal/professional
instead of playful/casual.

The internal Google+ is probably 2/3 playful and social stuff, and 1/3 serious
stuff.

